# Poachers Suck!!!.....Oooooopsie...



## Dave Hadden (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.sacbee.com/2010/08/17/2965507/rocker-ted-nugent-pleads-no-contest.html

Why oh why do things like this happen???
Stupid...stupid....stupid.


Take care


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 31, 2010)

Dave,

I ain't making excuses for him, but he DID have a Liscensed Guide on that hunt, and likely was relying on him for compliance information.

Ted isn't a fool. Goofy, yes,but not stupid.

California is also a wierd state to hunt if you have hunted other places including Canada, Namibia and formerly commie countrys.
LOTSA(like registering deer after the Kill when it's 90 degrees out) stupid and backwards assed rules.

The bait issue is clear enough, unless ya figure only food is bait on common sense thanks to the TB problems..again, he had a guide.

I'm not saying Ted didn't do something wrong and Illegal.

I'm just saying it's mighty goofy to have a Liscensed guide take a client out of the area he is Liscensed in, set the client up on an illegal attractant,and then give the client a green light on an undersized animal....on film that was going to be broadcast nationally, and that client is not only a reknowned advocate of fair chase hunting, and conservation, but also a sworn member of Law enforcement.

Goofy like a Football Bat.

The guide needs to do time, and somebody needs to sit down with Ted and have a chat concerning not reviewing the laws before every hunt.

I wonderhow many other guys the Guide has taken on illegal hunts.
What a douche!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Dave Hadden (Aug 31, 2010)

No worries Dingeryote, I agree that it is the guides responsibility although the shooter, Ted, should be able to tell just exactly what he's shooting at also, IMHO.
Props to Ted for his plea though.
He manned up and will accept due punishment and I respect that.
But raspberries to the guide for such a crappy job and he should be dealt with for sure. 
That's where the "stupid" applies too.

Take care.


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 31, 2010)

Dave Hadden said:


> No worries Dingeryote, I agree that it is the guides responsibility although the shooter, Ted, should be able to tell just exactly what he's shooting at also, IMHO.
> Props to Ted for his plea though.
> He manned up and will accept due punishment and I respect that.
> But raspberries to the guide for such a crappy job and he should be dealt with for sure.
> ...



Dave, 

I dunno about blaming Ted for taking a spike. In a LOT of places, spikes are legal and folks are encouraged to take younger bucks to keep the herd in whatever balance is needed.

Ted has quite the obvious Ego, and I don't suppose whacking a spike fits his M.O. unless it's a herd management thing.

Just too many "Odd" things about the whole mess.

Every "Guide" I have ever hunted with was always fussing with the binos and commenting on size/score and wether or not I wanted to hold off or not for something better, or to fit in with the hunt restrictions on lesser genetics etc. 

The "Guide" sounds like a complete hack that wandered off of his concession.

Ted REALLY shoulda boned up on the regs and boundrys, and has no excuse in that regard, but he DID own up to it. What was he gonna do though...it's right there on video LOL!!!

I should go over to Teds site and see what his comments are.
I don't think the Kalifornia conservation guys set him up, but I'll bet he's got some interesting comments concerning the whole hunt. LOL!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Taxmantoo (Aug 31, 2010)

On the one hand, if you are a guided nonresident, the guide should know better than to put you over an illegal bait pile. That offense should belong to the guide, not the hunter. 

On the other hand, it's common in other states to cull spikes as inferior stock, rather than give them more years to see if they develop a decent rack later. I never would have guessed that shooting a spike could be illegal anywhere.


----------



## tree md (Aug 31, 2010)

I think old uncle Ted just made a mistake and took his medicine like a man. I think no better or no worse of him.

I agree, he is more than just a little goofy but I love to hear him play guitar and sometimes like to watch his show.

I have been a fan for years and will continue to be one. Will be looking forward to seeing him in concert again in the future.


----------



## discounthunter (Aug 31, 2010)

yep,teddy let the arrow fly,then manned up for the mistake.now i think the guide/guide service/land owner should get their fair share of the blame too.

ted might have been told/assumed private land has exceptions to cull tags?


----------



## luckycutter (Sep 1, 2010)

Did he shoot with a rifle or a bow?

Every state has different hunting laws and they change with regularity. In Oregon, bow hunters can take does/spikes. There used to be a last weekend where rifle hunters could harvest a doe or spike. Now rifle hunters have to buy a special tag for it. So shooting a spike is not out of the normal range of hunting. Damned fine eating too.
If I ever ponied up money to have a guided hunt in another state, I would at least try to understand the local laws, but I think it would be best to rely on the guide for the particulars. Knowing the laws is part of their job.


----------



## discounthunter (Sep 1, 2010)

california hunting regulation section 350 sub B classifies bucks with antlers under 3" as antlerless.

no measurment of teds spike is mentioned.


----------

